# N.Y. cop killer claims he's abused in prison



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Who realy cares if he is.*

The Associated Press

ELMIRA, N.Y.- Former fugitive Ralph "Bucky" Phillips, suspected of killing one state trooper and wounding two others while on the run, says he is being mistreated by jail guards because of his notoriety.
Phillips claims the guards at the Chemung County Jail are attempting to provoke him by using obscenities, watching him while he showers, leaving a television on all night so he can't sleep and denying him routine privileges. The abuse claims were described in a six-page letter to The Buffalo News published Saturday.
"Because of my charges, I am being subjected to arbitrary sanctions for no other reasons but harassment," he wrote. "Only accused 'cop killers' are treated this way I'm told. Pedophiles, rapists, and 'regular murderers' are treated with regular care," he wrote.
He also said he has been denied visits, access to a phone and religious services.
Phillips, 44, who escaped from an Erie County jail in April, led police on a five-month chase that ended with a massive manhunt and his surrender Sept. 8 in western Pennsylvania.
"He's not being abused in any way whatsoever," said Chemung County Sheriff Christopher Moss, whose department runs the jail. He said Phillips has been a "model prisoner," but said he is under constant surveillance because he is considered an escape risk and possibly violent.
Phillips is charged with attempted murder in the shooting of State Trooper Sean Brown near Elmira in June. Troopers Donald Baker Jr., 38, and Joseph Longobardo, 32, were shot Aug. 31 in Chautauqua County, near the Pennsylvania line. Longobardo died three days later. Baker is recovering. Charges are expected in both shootings.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Good


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

He deserves whatever he gets. He should try to piss off some people... getting shanked in probably easier.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

he aint seen nothin' yet!


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

he should be lucky he is still breathing!!!


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

who the hell would visit him.He wasnt so religious when he killed a Trooper. I guess they are letting his mail go out so he dont need the phone, besides the buffalo news probably wouldnt except his collect call anyway.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

no, but I would. Just so I could say some choice words and hang up. Actually, I'd kinda hope I could hear him getting a wood shampoo or the like... so yeah, maybe I should give him my number... I can always change it when the fun's over.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I smiled when I read he was being treated poorly! This is F*CKING WONDERFULL!!!F*ck you Buck!!!:up_yours: I wonder when his cell mate Tryrell will give him a "pink sock"


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

He should be dead already.


----------

